# I Scored!



## CraigC (Feb 26, 2017)

I first found this brand of Roquefort in Atibes, France while doing  service for a client. A few years later, I was in Marseilles working for  another client. On this trip I brought 2 kilos back with me. I have  found the "Red" label locally, but couldn't find the "Black" label,  which is much better. We generally go out for breakfast on Sundays and  often go to a place in a small shopping center. We've past by this   non-chain grocery several times, but never checked it out. As we passed  by today, they had a display with red, yellow and orange bell peppers  for $.77 per pound. I stopped and went in to check out the place, doing a  quick pass through. When I got to the cheese case, there it was in its  beautiful, black wrapper, Papillon Roquefort! I scarfed up a nice size  section. Oh, I did grab some bell peppers.


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 26, 2017)

Used to be my favorite before I got  highly sensitive to certain types of mold. I stop breathing and no one knows why, because it doesn't happen every time.

I still pick this one up for my neighbours,  it is affordable and not too expensive but faar from cheap, but you get what you pay for.


----------

